# International 460 Serial Number



## esipes1955 (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a 1962 International 460 utility and I was wondering how many numbers are on the serial number. I only see 4. Also we are trying to find the parts or another steering gearbox. Anyone have any ideas on where to find one? Thanks so much. By the way, this tractor is now owned by the fourth generation.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy esipes1955,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com, serial numbers for an IH460 tractor were as follows:

1958: 501
1959: 2711
1960: 6883
1961: 9420
1962: 11619
1963: 11898
Final: 11911

The serial numbers for each year listed are the starting numbers. I suppose it's possible your tractor was a 1961 model?? Or earlier??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For new parts, try Messick's at 1-877-260-3528. For part numbers, see attached parts diagram.

For used parts, tractorhouse.com has 66 ea IH 460's listed in salvage their "dismantled machine" section.


----------



## esipes1955 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info and the welcome! According to the numbers you gave. My 460 might be a !960. The serial number is 9272!


----------

